# This absolutely sucks !!!!!



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

Sorry Brother! Good luck. I feel for you.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

Wow.....Ouch


----------



## labonte.r (Oct 1, 2010)

Ratchet strap tight as you can. Good luck


----------



## jacobh (Jun 7, 2009)

Wow buddy sorry to see it. Like u said it can happen to anyone including one of the best!!


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Been there, done that and it really does suck.... Sorry you had to experience that calamity.


----------



## Commander Cody (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh that sucks Shane! I was swapping some tophats on an HTR the other night and it was looking like it might slip out as I was trying to get the axle back in. Pucker factor was thru the roof till I got it. I know you'll recover from this, and have that bow shooting lights out.


----------



## Axo24 (Feb 18, 2015)

Looking at that just made my swollen sack after getting neutered the other day feel alittle bit not so bad! Thanks for posting!

J/k that sucks but it is nice to see someone who knows what thier doing admit a mistake once in awhile and help make us all more aware...


----------



## skinner2 (Aug 16, 2006)

That sucks but am sure you will get it shooting lights out again.


----------



## whack n stack (Dec 23, 2007)

Happens to everyone...we're all imperfect/flawed.


----------



## gpace21 (Nov 11, 2016)

Dude, that sucks! I really hate that for you man. So unnecessary, but so easy to do!


----------



## Omega (Jul 5, 2004)

For those of us that use presses, that's a recurring nightmare we hope never happens. It's a sobering reminder of what can happen.
I'm sorry it happened to you; hope you get it fixed and tuned quickly.


----------



## Bearpawx4 (Apr 20, 2013)

Ouch yes that sucks. Thanks for the reminder.
And yes chit happens to all, experienced and novice.
Best wishes on your repairs.


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

I blew up my brand new Decree HD the day it came in. Pressed it to put a peep in and tie in a rest cord and I got the string just out of the cam track and wrapped around the draw stop peg so when I pulled on the string as I let the press out it held together. I pulled the bow out of the press and went to draw it back. I made it about 6" into the draw and BAM!!! Bow derailed and bent the cams before I even got one shot out of the bow....Luckily our rep is awesome and warrantied me new cams on the spot and I had the bow up and shooting about a week later.


----------



## drw679 (Dec 12, 2011)

Really sorry to see that....my condolences and will pay very close attention when pressing


----------



## I like Meat (Feb 14, 2009)

how did they slip ?? ... any idea ... my neighbors down the street would have heard me cussin' up a storm after that ... :mg: ukey:


----------



## Stick&String96 (May 2, 2013)

Man that’s unfortunate, I feel for ya. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CNYarchery (Oct 15, 2017)

That sucks, sorry man.


----------



## Challenger (Nov 4, 2007)

Got a pic from the other side?


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Wow not good. Sorry about your bow. My Bow-A-Constrictor press has "lips" on the fingers where that will never happen. Maybe you can adapt something to your fingers to keep this from ever happening again.


----------



## Outsider (Aug 16, 2011)

This is damn dangerous to take it out of the press. Wear one of those bomber suites. Try to ratchet strap everything to the bow press fingers. Go around limbs and cam and fingers. It should hold hopefully.


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

Dang. I wish I had not looked at that pic. I'll have nightmares tonight! Good Luck.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Shane, I'm gutted just looking at that. Here I thought I was opening a thread about you stacking arrows and busting nocks with your new target rig. Instead we are confronted with what has to be one of the gnarliest predicaments you can imagine when dealing with a press. Man I hope you get it figured out and get that bow back up and running. Such a damn shame.


----------



## sgrappone (Mar 19, 2012)

That really sucks. I'm stupid nervous when I press my bows. Hope you can get it up and running soon. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

Ouch....that sucks.

I "almost" lost my bow like that. Once the axles/e-clips are out, it takes very little pressure to spread the limb tips and have that happen. I now clamp a couple of blocks on the outsides of the press fingers when pulling axles on split limb bows.


----------



## ageagaegea (Apr 14, 2017)

I straight up watched my bow fly out of the press 2 days ago and cracked limb as I sold the bow. Unfortunately it happens and the kid was very understanding so im hoping the limbs came in today and we can get back to action! 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Guys, almost got it to the point everything's safe. 
Wow !! This was an extremely close call. There could have been **** flying everywhere. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Ouch, so you feel a little better I did that to a brand new Carbon Matrix , was a little luckier as it was just limbs but as they say chit happens . Got rid of that bow lol told the buyer what happened and it was heavily discounted. Got a replacement and still have it , Figured the first one just wasn't meant to be


----------



## Paddyj (Feb 5, 2017)

Wow, just wow, been lookin at an EZ press, now that makes me nervous!


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like there was no c clip on the pin and the limb has slipped out. Bind the cam, limb and fingers with d loop material and you should be able to let it down without to much drama.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Safe and out of the press with no injuries. 
Now the wait to get this back up and going 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bowtech3dhunter (Apr 16, 2012)

Glad to hear you got it out safely. Good job !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

duc said:


> Looks like there was no c clip on the pin and the limb has slipped out. Bind the cam, limb and fingers with d loop material and you should be able to let it down without to much drama.


He was shimming, how else would he remove the axle without removing the clip.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> He was shimming, how else would he remove the axle without removing the clip.


Yep, then tapping the axle back through it must have not been perfectly lined up, pushing the opposite side limb to the point it slipped off the finger. 
Totally my fault and should have been paying attention. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^My rule of thumb when removing an axle with it pressed:
Never tap the axle out. If I can't push it out, adjust until it will, then it's assured to push back in.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you mess anything up? 
I did my cam swap on my podium but I let the bow completely out since had to change strings anyway. I thought about this when I changed my friends cam on his older Mathews. 
If it can happen to you can happen to anyone!!! Always something now get her tuned wanna see what she will do ha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mathias (Mar 21, 2005)

At least you didn’t get hurt.


----------



## duc (Jul 18, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> He was shimming, how else would he remove the axle without removing the clip.


Very helpful and constructive post. Tell him how you fix the problem, don't tell him what he SHOULD have done. You going to apologise for running at the mouth again? Thought not.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

frog gigger said:


> ^^^My rule of thumb when removing an axle with it pressed:
> Never tap the axle out. If I can't push it out, adjust until it will, then it's assured to push back in.


Generally the case but you may find that there a fair amount of bows that won't simply push out by hand due to the load and angle of the limbs under that load. 

You could definitely always completely break it down but I never do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Larry brown said:


> Did you mess anything up?
> I did my cam swap on my podium but I let the bow completely out since had to change strings anyway. I thought about this when I changed my friends cam on his older Mathews.
> If it can happen to you can happen to anyone!!! Always something now get her tuned wanna see what she will do ha!
> 
> ...


Yep new limbs and will just due new cams as well to be safe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> Yep new limbs and will just due new cams as well to be safe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Dang man. It will Work out. I hear it’s a sweet shooter for sure. If I wasn’t broke I would buy me one ha! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greathunter89 (Jan 5, 2011)

Ouch...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Larry brown said:


> Dang man. It will Work out. I hear it’s a sweet shooter for sure. If I wasn’t broke I would buy me one ha!
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was literally my last final tweak. She was looking promising. Will be at it again as soon as parts can get here. 

Thinking I'm really going to like this one. Now it's got sentimental value [emoji23]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jdw2920 (Oct 23, 2016)

Definitely sucks but at least didn’t completely Destroy


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

duc said:


> Very helpful and constructive post. Tell him how you fix the problem, don't tell him what he SHOULD have done. You going to apologise for running at the mouth again? Thought not.


You're welcome, glad to help a person that didn't quite understand the obvious.


----------



## khaglund (Jul 29, 2012)

I think I'll let the bow completely down from now on when messing with the cams. Sorry to see that, glad everyone and everything made it out safe.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

Dang! I'm gonna buy an EZ Green in the spring so I can work on my own stuff. I've never pressed one. Just watched the shop do it a bunch and watched some vids. This will be in my mind though...


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

That's not cool at all. I have had a couple of close calls myself but never lost a bow. Makes me second guess limb tip presses and wish I had an X press.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

-bowfreak- said:


> That's not cool at all. I have had a couple of close calls myself but never lost a bow. Makes me second guess limb tip presses and wish I had an X press.


That's me if I'm taking one completely down.


----------



## Killratio (Dec 31, 2009)

Glad you saved it from going super nova man! Ty for posting and letting everyone know people make mistakes!


----------



## lunghit (Aug 5, 2005)

Could have been a lot worse. Here is a post I copied and pasted from member Tony219er from a few years ago:

I had a bow fly out of the EZ Press and hit me in the face causing some serious damage.....the result was a broken upper jaw bone, two broken teeth, one tooth knocked clean out, deep facial lacerations, and more. All in all it ended up costing me about 10k in dental reconstruction!!! Granted this happened because of my own lack of judgement and being distracted talking to a buddy but it would have NEVER happened had I been using the Bowa Press!

Post #284
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2106272&page=12


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

Did the same thing once, working on an x force hf, was on an apple press with there B.S. finger attachment!


----------



## nestly (Apr 19, 2015)

-bowfreak- said:


> That's not cool at all. I have had a couple of close calls myself but never lost a bow. Makes me second guess limb tip presses and wish I had an X press.


Don't believe X-press is any better in this regard. When the axles are out, there's really nothing to control the width of the limb tips. If they spread, it will slip off the X press wheel just as quick as it will slip off a EZ press finger.


----------



## GILL (Jan 10, 2008)

I feel your pain. A few years ago I was pushing an axel back through the limbs and cams and...ended up pushing the far limb right off the finger. It was a super preloaded PSE limb and boy did it make a heck of noise when it snapped against the press and snapped.


----------



## 138104 (May 14, 2009)

I think the Bowa design would prevent the limbs from slipping off. Never felt comfortable with the EZ press when changing cams out, even with solid limb bows.

Glad you didn't get hurt, Shane.


----------



## brokenarrow81 (May 9, 2013)

Glad to see you got the bow out safely. That’s why they call them accidents!!


----------



## Nevada-Smith (Jan 12, 2017)

Question: would it be prudent to use a common quick-grip clamp to restrain the sides of the limbs?


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

I always take the long route and remove strings and completely relax the limbs and work on replacing cams or shimming with the bow out of the press because I don't want to end up in that nightmare scenario. I even remove the limbs from the pockets because the cams spacers are so much easier to install that way. I've been tempted to try it in the press, but after seeing this, I'll just keep doing it the slow way I've been doing it. Thanks for posting your mishap for others to learn from it. I'm glad you recovered it.


----------



## k&j8 (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks for posting this. Good info in this thread for those of us who have just started doing our own work.


----------



## Willie Mathews (Feb 8, 2015)

^^^^^^^^Yup!


----------



## Hama Yumi (Nov 2, 2017)

Ouch. Glad you're okay.


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

Forgive the blind guy and my ignorance, but this will undoubtedly becoe one of those "incidental learning" moments...

So what happened? I'm guessing that you were reinstalling the axle and pushed a split limb off the press finger? What damage, and why would it damage, the cams? I could see the limb being damaged, but... 

How did you get it released? I probably don't get it, but why couldn't [or shouldn't] you release the cables on the opposite cam and release all the tension? 

Preventions-
Would something like an adjustable C-clamp work to prevent the [presumed] result? Perhaps with a spacer between the limbs? What about a paracord lash around the limbs and fingers? 

Sorry for all the questions, I've only set up presses enough to say "that's how it works" or "dumb design" on a couple models; never for maintenance and never alone/independently.


----------



## dcmom1998 (Jan 10, 2016)

Man I feel for you. Hopefully the parts arrive soon so you can enjoy that baby. Thankfully you didn't get hurt. The bow can be handled.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

I've done worse, much worse, up to and including blowing the bow down into the floor completely out of the press without a string on it. Limbs and parts flew everywhere and sounded like a bomb went off when it hit the floor. We all been there at one point or another....

lee.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

nestly said:


> Don't believe X-press is any better in this regard. When the axles are out, there's really nothing to control the width of the limb tips. If they spread, it will slip off the X press wheel just as quick as it will slip off a EZ press finger.


Agree. When that first circlip is off I treat it like a gigantic loaded mousetrap, especially once the axle is out. I'm super duper careful pulling it out and back in again....

lee.


----------



## bowcrete (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh boy , sorry to see that , good luck , waiting on the reviews still


----------



## V-STROM 650 (Feb 23, 2010)

Had this almost happen on the last cam change I did on the wife's Hoyt; VERY high pucker factor until I got the limb tip pushed back all the way on... Got to come up w/ a way to contain the limb spread; perhaps a small clamp as suggested earlier or a zip tie?


----------



## -bowfreak- (Oct 18, 2006)

nestly said:


> Don't believe X-press is any better in this regard. When the axles are out, there's really nothing to control the width of the limb tips. If they spread, it will slip off the X press wheel just as quick as it will slip off a EZ press finger.


Maybe, maybe not. Overall I think they are more secure. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

The real question is, user error or not, should the manufacturer redesign their presses to prevent this from happening? Surprised their lawyers haven’t already advised them to do so.
Glad you didn’t get hurt.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

dhom said:


> The real question is, user error or not, should the manufacturer redesign their presses to prevent this from happening? Surprised their lawyers haven’t already advised them to do so.
> Glad you didn’t get hurt.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Last Chance Archery is pretty explicit about not removing cams while the bow is in the press. I think they are safe from litigation (if anyone ever thought of seeking damages). Users can still remove axles, cams, etc at their own risk. I don't see this as a big issue. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Nevada-Smith said:


> Question: would it be prudent to use a common quick-grip clamp to restrain the sides of the limbs?


Yes
Keep in mind I have literally pressed thousands of bows with no issues but It just goes to show you, it can happen. 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## enkriss (Apr 10, 2009)

Oh my... I have had a bow slip out of the bottom of the press before and that sucked big time.


----------



## dhom (Jun 10, 2008)

wilkinsonk said:


> Last Chance Archery is pretty explicit about not removing cams while the bow is in the press. I think they are safe from litigation (if anyone ever thought of seeking damages). Users can still remove axles, cams, etc at their own risk. I don't see this as a big issue.
> 
> Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


Just listen to guys posting about mishaps or near misses, I know I have had a pucker factor or two. It would seem a simple design change could alleviate these mishaps, user error or not. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

ouch


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Willie Mathews said:


> Dang! I'm gonna buy an EZ Green in the spring so I can work on my own stuff. I've never pressed one. Just watched the shop do it a bunch and watched some vids. This will be in my mind though...


This had nothing to do with the press!! Follow the instructions and learn how to position the fingers correctly. Shane told you why this happened! I have owned the EZ Green for several years and it IS a great press! Just added the LCA draw board during the cyber Monday sales and it is a great addition. Now I can get rid of my old DIY draw board that was taking up a lot of room in my shop! 

NC


----------



## ezmorningrebel (Dec 27, 2012)

i've been there man. this summer i pulled my elite out of the press after putting some twists in the strings and didn't realize that one of the cables wasn't seated in the groove of the cam. went to pull it back and derailed the cables. cams spun out and pulled the drawstop right through the fork in the limbs. trashed the cam, mod, and limb. you live and learn. you can be sure that i take extra care in checking everything is where it's supposed to be before unpressing now. all you can do is fix it and move on.


----------



## ppkaprince98 (Mar 13, 2008)

"TheBlindArcher" said:


> Forgive the blind guy and my ignorance, but this will undoubtedly becoe one of those "incidental learning" moments...
> 
> So what happened? I'm guessing that you were reinstalling the axle and pushed a split limb off the press finger? What damage, and why would it damage, the cams? I could see the limb being damaged, but...
> 
> ...


Kelly,

Yes, he was tapping the axle out and the opposite limb slid off the press finger. The axle was thru one limb but not the cam and the other limb so it cocked sideways and the cam was jammed in between the fingers. String and cables were still attached so one side was really tight. Looks like he used a ratchet strap on the cam to pull it back straight and push the axle back thru the other limb. So he got it back together its just all beat up. 
Hope that helps you envision what happened.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

dhom said:


> It would seem a simple design change could alleviate these mishaps, user error or not.


I'm thinking of a wood block shaped like a shallow "C" or "]" with another piece on top and some carriage bolts to sandwich them together. One of the wings could be made adjustable with a slotted hole. This would encapsulate the limbs and prevent side to side movement. 

Now if we could prevent a bow from spitting out of a press, that would be great. 

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## PSE CRAZY (Feb 3, 2008)

ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D [emoji1361]. Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


Its crazy that this happened to me on Tuesday with my new Shootdown. Luckily only one limb slipped and twisted around the finger with no damage, i was able to slid a punch in to straighten the limb around and was able to tap the limb back onto the press with no issues. I about pooed my pants because i had all of 5 shots on it


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

A couple things that could have probably prevented this.

1) fingers weren't technically adjusted forward enough to seat firmly onto the limb tips. This gives more surface contact making it harder for a limb to slide off the finger. 

2) If the axle seems to snug when tapping it out just take the time to readjust the fingers. 

Just a bonehead move on my part and being in a hurry. 

Just use caution guys and gals, this could have been ugly 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

WOW. I just got a new press to be able to work on my own bow. Have not set it up yet. I was feeling very confident in my ability to do this. But this is a great reminder that it can be very dangerous, and to take great care at all times. Thanks to everyone who has posted about their experiences. It helps to know what to look for.


----------



## Super 91 (Feb 28, 2006)

ontarget7 said:


> A couple things that could have probably prevented this.
> 
> 1) fingers weren't technically adjusted forward enough to seat firmly onto the limb tips. This gives more surface contact making it harder for a limb to slide off the finger.
> 
> ...


WHAT?!?! Someone actually saying the mess could have been THEIR OWN fault? What is AT and this world coming to......LOL I just pressed my Stealth to disassemble it so I can have the riser dipped. One of the fingers was not as tight/square with the other as it really should have been, but I got it done anyways. This is a good reminded of the fact it only takes a few minutes to put the fingers in the right position and do it safely. Thanks for posting Shane, this should be a good wake up call for all of us doing our own work.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

dtrkyman said:


> Did the same thing once, working on an x force hf, was on an apple press with there B.S. finger attachment!


haha I think I know who's HF it was.....


----------



## "TheBlindArcher" (Jan 27, 2015)

ppkaprince98 said:


> Kelly,
> 
> Yes, he was tapping the axle out and the opposite limb slid off the press finger. The axle was thru one limb but not the cam and the other limb so it cocked sideways and the cam was jammed in between the fingers. String and cables were still attached so one side was really tight. Looks like he used a ratchet strap on the cam to pull it back straight and push the axle back thru the other limb. So he got it back together its just all beat up.
> Hope that helps you envision what happened.




Thanks Chris, this does help.


----------



## sharptrenton (Jul 8, 2006)

I have been worried about this happening so now I just completely relax the bow anytime I take the axles out


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

That blows...your point is well taken.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

As important as shimming cams really is to tuning a variety of bows sooner or later the bow companies are going to design a simple way to adjust this similar to doing your windage on a good sight. That way you don't have to pull the axles and can just move the cam left or right with the turn of a allen.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Padgett said:


> As important as shimming cams really is to tuning a variety of bows sooner or later the bow companies are going to design a simple way to adjust this similar to doing your windage on a good sight. That way you don't have to pull the axles and can just move the cam left or right with the turn of a allen.


I agree with this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cessnaman72 (Dec 5, 2017)

That’s a bummer man. Glad it didn’t hurt you.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Ontarget, I don't think I have ever told you my idea and you seem to have a good amount of contact with bow companies to here it is.

I believe that shimming and yoke tuning are two halves to the tuning process and right now for the most part they are used independently, there are a few of us using them together. 

But

I think there is a method of tuning right in front of us that could be really nice, to me the top contender for the method is bowtech because they have yokes on both cams. The funny thing is they are the one company that has no shimming option. 

So

With a bowtech if you could shim the cams you would then have the ability to not use the yoke tuning to alter the arrow flight, the only thing that the yokes would do is keep the cams with the least amount of cam lean. You would then simply move the cams left and right to control the arrow flight and as you move the cams left and right you yoke tune to keep the cams perfeclty straight up and down. This would allow you to move the power stroke of the bow left and right but not having to live with cam lean because the yokes keep it under control. 

The bowtech cams are already a fixed cam on the axle, all they need to do is come up with a way to move the axle left and right easily like the windage on a good sight and then you could move it left a little and then put in a half twist to a yoke to keep the cam lean in check and it would be a easy and awesome tuning experience.


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Padgett said:


> As important as shimming cams really is to tuning a variety of bows sooner or later the bow companies are going to design a simple way to adjust this similar to doing your windage on a good sight. That way you don't have to pull the axles and can just move the cam left or right with the turn of a allen.


that would be awesome


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

for what it's worth, I stopped tapping axles out a while back after a close call of my own. I now attempt to pull the axle out carefully by hand, if it takes too much force to do that I go ahead and adjust the fingers until it comes out easily. If adjusting the fingers doesn't do it, nowadays I simply abort the mission instead of getting out the center punch and the BFH. Tapping, even very light tapping, can easily displace a limb especially pressing a very low poundage bow like mine..... Don't ask why I know that....

On the LCA press, it's possible for the fingers to not be sitting completely flat against the tips which can twist the limb a little bit. Enough to hang up the axle a fair bit. I've been able to solve that with little bits of rubber gasket material under an edge here and there. The LCA fingers are well made though and usually very flat, but some limb tips can be a little off where they sit in the fingers. 

I only have to do a wheel change on one more of my bows, but after that hopefully I won't have to do it again for a long long time .

lee.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Even on a hoyt or pse, I think that the shimming process would really benefit from the micro adjustment option on the cams for left and right. Why? Because right now it is so labor intensive people avoid moving the cams left and right because it is a pain in the butt and only a last ditch option. 

I think that if a hoyt had it top and bottom it would really change how we tune them. Right now when tuning a hoyt you don't shim the top cam unless it only tunes out nicely with a ton of cam lean and then you move the cam over up top and then start over and you don't have to yoke tune and lean the cam as much. But if you had the micro adjustment for the shimming up top you could again just move the cam left or right and use the yokes to keep the cam with no cam lean at all. 

Secondly with the micro adjust below you could move the bottom cam at the same time and get it involved right from the beginning of the tuning process. Right now the bottom cam is even more last ditch effort when it comes to shimming compared to the top cam but with the micro adjust it could be right in there from the start.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Padgett said:


> Even on a hoyt or pse, I think that the shimming process would really benefit from the micro adjustment option on the cams for left and right. Why? Because right now it is so labor intensive people avoid moving the cams left and right because it is a pain in the butt and only a last ditch option.


Well that's easy - just get a bow like mine where the adjustments don't do anything... problem solved .

lee.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Hell, with a elite or the new pse bows with no yokes this micro adjust is a big thing because they don't have yokes to do any tuning at all so imagine how easy it would be with a elite to move the cams left and right in seconds without having to use a press and just turning a allen to move the cams left or right . 

You could go out to the range and tune your bow without leaving the shooting line and going to the press! 

Then the press would only really be needed for cam sync but once you have cam sync set on a elite bow moving the cams left or right on the shooting line with the micro adjust would not mess with that so you could just work on arrow flight.


----------



## blakeman (Dec 7, 2006)

Just glad you didn't hurt, you can always get new limbs and cam.
Sorry it happened. Looking forward to a review on the pse stealth.


----------



## onedawg69 (Sep 9, 2014)

Shane, glad to see you didn't get hurt and got it out without any more damage.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Shane,

Glad that you got it back together without catastrophe. Sorry that your new bow is out of commission until replacement parts come in for the repair. 

If you don't mind, was the bow not responding to tuning with the Lateral Adjustment System or did you want to make gross adjustments with the cam spacing before fine tuning with the LAS?

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilkinsonk said:


> Shane,
> 
> Glad that you got it back together without catastrophe. Sorry that your new bow is out of commission until replacement parts come in for the repair.
> 
> ...


Thanks guys [emoji1360]

I wanted to correct my tail right a little closer before I got into the LAS system. 

Padgett
PSE has the Lateral Adjustment System that will change the lateral nock travel without shimming. I haven't messed with it a whole lot to see how much adjustment you can actually get 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rat (Jun 19, 2004)

One of the reasons I went with the Specialty Archery Pro Press; it has little spring loaded stops on the press ears that keep the limb tips from sliding off. It is a little more time consuming to change the press over from bow to bow, but it fits perfectly every time. I have been very happy with it. 

My inline press has been relegated to just adding peeps to strings and maybe twisting here and there. 

I'm glad the damage was minimal.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

The problem with the las system is that is is introducing axle lean to do the job, the limb pockets rotate and lean the entire system left or right on a arc.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Padgett said:


> The problem with the las system is that is is introducing axle lean to do the job, the limb pockets rotate and lean the entire system left or right on a arc.


Personally I don't like any of those systems to tell the truth - leaning the cams this way or that or ripping it apart to misalign the bow period is to me kind of sacrilegious . Reason being, a) going to that extent of tearing into the bow is 95% of the time a coverup attempt for bad form or a Kung Fu Grip on the handle and b) for the other 5% of the time, that's why they make rests with windage adjustments built in. 

In the Good Old Days, everyone just moved the rest and left the bow alone. Arrows came out straight or straight enough on those ones too. Even nowadays with shorter bows where adjustments like varying the yoke leg lengths to induce cam lean kinda sorta can clean up a bareshaft a little bit, most rests' windage adjustments still work also and is a far easier method of fine tuning a bareshaft on the shooting line. 

So far the only bow I own where adjusting the cam lean makes any difference at all is my PSE. And as little as a half turn in a yoke leg can nudge the shaft into the noise of a bad shot. But the same thing can be done with a 1/16" movement of the rest also. I can't conceive of any situation where I'd need to tear it up swapping limbs and shims, or worse misaligning the whole works by rocking the limb pockets back and forth. For me that's a lot of work doing something that's not going to make me shoot any better.

So I think 95% of the time, these features are solutions in search of a problem. The other 5% of the time they more or less replicate just moving the rest to achieve the same thing. Those rests are expensive so I think we've bought the rights to go ahead and move them... 

lee.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Yikes! Hope it didn't catch a finger. I've had a ton of bows in and out of presses and luckily I've never had anything come out. I don't do any cam/axle work in the press though. Just string changes and twists. Any other cam/axle/shim work is done on the bench with the bow fully relaxed. 

Hope you get it put together and back in the game quickly.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Well, it is all about choices. I don't like being limited to only moving the rest. I want to have a system that compliments my ability to do the job easily and get a setup that is clean. 

I really like the LaS system by pse, I think it is a awesome step in the correct direction. I just think the things I mentioned earlier would be better.


----------



## lees (Feb 10, 2017)

Padgett said:


> Well, it is all about choices. I don't like being limited to only moving the rest. I want to have a system that compliments my ability to do the job easily and get a setup that is clean.
> 
> I really like the LaS system by pse, I think it is a awesome step in the correct direction. I just think the things I mentioned earlier would be better.


I suppose, but then again with great flexibility comes great responsibility . In fact, if it's too adjustable it can start getting harder to get a clean setup that's easy to set and maintain. One adjustment - the rest - vs 3 or 4 - the rest, shimming, swapping limbs, rocking limb pockets -... It's easy to see which one is the most likely to take up an entire afternoon if not several days before the shooter begins to realize nothing good is happening. Meanwhile, he's concentrating on all this machinery too much to notice the white knuckle grip on the handle or the DL 1 1/2" too long and he loses all that shooting time messing with it all.

OTOH, just an adjustable rest and an allen wrench set can reveal a problem literally in a few minutes. Move the rest 1/16" and see what happens. Move it another 1/16" and still nothing is happening. The smart shooter notices very quickly that the bareshaft isn't responding and is then able to start looking for other likely causes like a draw length problem, small muscle tension in the arms, etc. before heading to the press to do a teardown on a perfectly good bow that doesn't need a teardown. 

Overhauling the bow can involve several days before the shooter notices the bareshaft is still missing the bale at 20 yards and begins to suspect some problem other than the bow. 

So while I'm not against having choices, there are cases where KISS can find and resolve a problem a lot quicker, and get you back on the line working on your shot a lot sooner....

JMHO of course,

lee.


----------



## NY12020 (Feb 21, 2013)

ontarget7 said:


> PSE has the Lateral Adjustment System that will change the lateral nock travel without shimming. I haven't messed with it a whole lot to see how much adjustment you can actually get.


The LAS is really for fine tuning...it has a similar effect to adjusting the cable guard. The reason is that you are moving the entire pocket which wont have nearly the effect that shimming will have...since shimming directly puts more pressure on 1 limb and reduces pressure on the other.


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

PSE has been recommending backing the limbs out the max turns allowed before pressing the bow. Would relaxing the limbs like this had helped make it easier to service the cams while the bow is in a press? I can only assume it would make it easier to disassemble a bow completely.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ontarget7 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> I wanted to correct my tail right a little closer before I got into the LAS system.
> 
> ...


A LOT! 

I'm still experimenting with my PerformX 3D. Right now the bare shaft at 20 yards is hitting directly left about 2.5". 

26" draw and 56 lbs, Arrow - 2712, 250 grain tip, 29"
I know it is super stiff but it's working well. A longer arrow with more tip weight doesn't do as well. I will continue to "test" up until about the middle of January.


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Well, that does suck.... Almost had it happen with my MarXman. Same finger thingies, S.K. started to press my bow and I saw the cam start to twist. Stopped him fast. He backed off the press super fast. No damage other than some pounding hearts. Just a little bit wear on one finger caused the slip.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

First of all Pagget is incorrect, it does not induce an arc and induce cam lean...it moves the whole pockets left or right . Every thing stays in line . It allows a person to tailor the rest / string alignment 

It really is an ingenious design 

Second
The manual is incorrect on the movement 

They say move the LAS the way you would move a rest for a right tear or left tear 

That it incorrect; if you look at it like your moving the cam with shims

Right tear move cams right 
Left tear move cams left 

The LAS is the same , as your moving the cams/limbs left and or right 

When I first got this 3D in the shop a week ago . I had a right tear . Moved the LAS to the left a tad with no change in the tear 

Then a light bulb  came on and I confirmed with Breathn as he already knew what I was just discovered (The man is pure PSE genius)

I moved my LAS 1/2 turn on both limbs to the right and got a perfect bullet hole .

Amazing system, works as advertised. But you have to think of it as shimming cams not moving the rest ...Although not hard , I’m So glad I didn’t have to mess with shims. Wish all PSE bows with the ECS had it . 

The bow is amazing, the arrow right down the center of the grip , right down the center of the stab , feels like a parallel limb hunting bow on the shot 

And it’s fast

Shane , your going to love the bow when you get it all hooked up again


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Now that is awesome, I don't own a pse that has the las. My buddy has one and he explained it to me that way and when you watch the video put out by pse it sounds like it is rotating the limb pocket not moving the entire thing laterally. 

I will take your word for it though.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I just watched the offical pse video and he says in the video that it angles the limb pocket and then I notice that the bolts that do the job are down on the end of the pocket by the bow poundage bolt so it seems like it is angling the limb pocket like I thought it did.


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

Never used it, but I assumed it shifted the barrel nut, allowing everything to remain vertical.:noidea:


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

ex-wolverine said:


> Amazing system, works as advertised. But you have to think of it as shimming cams not moving the rest ...Although not hard , I’m So glad I didn’t have to mess with shims. Wish all PSE bows with the ECS had it .
> 
> The bow is amazing, the arrow right down the center of the grip , right down the center of the stab , feels like a parallel limb hunting bow on the shot


Tom,

That's great to hear. I kind of wish the LAS was on the CA34, would have made life simple. Looking forward to the system on the Perform-X.


----------



## ex-wolverine (Dec 31, 2004)

Padgett said:


> I just watched the offical pse video and he says in the video that it angles the limb pocket and then I notice that the bolts that do the job are down on the end of the pocket by the bow poundage bolt so it seems like it is angling the limb pocket like I thought it did.


It pivots/rotates does not change angle or lean the limb pocket to induce lean


----------



## AUSSIEDUDE (Apr 17, 2009)

Perry24 said:


> I think the Bowa design would prevent the limbs from slipping off. Never felt comfortable with the EZ press when changing cams out, even with solid limb bows.
> 
> Glad you didn't get hurt, Shane.



You would be correct, the Bowa is designed to prevent this from happening.
Linear presses do not have the same safety features as a Bowa, extreme caution needs to be exercised when using a linear press, especially when tearing a bow down completely.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

PSE's on it and should have parts shipping within a few days. 

Can't wait to get this one back up and going. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blackouts (Apr 2, 2015)

Been there and that does suck.


----------



## jbyrne (Jun 23, 2017)

I didn't see anyone say it but you could take the string and cables off to relax the bow before doing this sort of work, right? It would probably add 10 minutes to the job but if it's just a hobby then who cares.


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

bigbucks170 said:


> haha I think I know who's HF it was.....


You probably do!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dtrkyman (Jul 27, 2004)

jbyrne said:


> I didn't see anyone say it but you could take the string and cables off to relax the bow before doing this sort of work, right? It would probably add 10 minutes to the job but if it's just a hobby then who cares.


For sure...just a pain in the arse!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

A little reluctant after the press debacle but I just couldn't wait anymore . Not recommended by the way.

Looked over everything very thorough even thou I'm replacing limbs and cams for long term precautionary measures and felt I could get by until they arrive. 

With the down time I have been pulling back the bow still and fine tuning pin float. Currently I have that really close to where I would like it. 

I finished tweaking cam spacers on the top cam and currently running the same top and bottom with .062 all the way around. 
This tuned up great with some 400 spine VAP's I had on hand with 100 gr tip weight. I have 2 dozen fresh ones in route and will probably run 120 gr glue in points. 

After fine tuning and a couple sight adjustments the Perform X 3D is just about dialed in. 
Here's 30 arrows in a row at 20 yards









Looking forward to getting real comfy with this one. Waiting on a few accessories but will be taking this one slow and consistent to really fine tune everything. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

Shane,

I gathered from an earlier post about stabilizers on this bow that you were still shooting it after the accident in the press. You've confirmed my hunch. Are you set at 60 pounds on this bow? I thought you had a longer draw length and that .400 shafts with 120gr points might be weak. What DL are you shooting with this one? If you are shooting 30" give or take I may have to try my .400 A/C/E with my Perform-X, especially given that the 3D you're shooting has 6 fps on the one I will have.

Thanks,
Ken


----------



## bow hunter13 (Nov 12, 2011)

man I would hate that. sorry to see that. good luck on that one.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

wilkinsonk said:


> Shane,
> 
> I gathered from an earlier post about stabilizers on this bow that you were still shooting it after the accident in the press. You've confirmed my hunch. Are you set at 60 pounds on this bow? I thought you had a longer draw length and that .400 shafts with 120gr points might be weak. What DL are you shooting with this one? If you are shooting 30" give or take I may have to try my .400 A/C/E with my Perform-X, especially given that the 3D you're shooting has 6 fps on the one I will have.
> 
> ...


Hi 
Ken

I'm running this bow at a 28" draw and those 400's tune out perfect. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> A little reluctant after the press debacle but I just couldn't wait anymore . Not recommended by the way.
> 
> Looked over everything very thorough even thou I'm replacing limbs and cams for long term precautionary measures and felt I could get by until they arrive.
> 
> ...


29x Vegas round with a new bow and skinny arrows...you better be going to Vegas and shooting in the pro class with that kind of shooting.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

sneak1413 said:


> 29x Vegas round with a new bow and skinny arrows...you better be going to Vegas and shooting in the pro class with that kind of shooting.


I’m taking this one slow this time. Will be back to Vegas in 2019. Looking forward to really dialing in this setup. I will do some field stuff in 2018 but that’s about it. 

It’s feeling really good for this early at it fore sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

Are you gonna try the hyperforce at all? If you did what are your thoughts?


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Gruder said:


> Are you gonna try the hyperforce at all? If you did what are your thoughts?


I’ve shot it and I like what Hoyt did to their Hybrid cam. I just prefer the Evolve cam bows so it’s all PSE for me in 2018. 
Stealth
Xpedite 
Perform X 3D




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbucks170 (Feb 2, 2006)

Ontarget I hate the color of Vegas face targets, I just can not focus as good ..I like 5 spot targets so much better, love field
archery and those three bows Stealth Xpedite Perform X 3D are my favorites, I plan to get them and keep my Decree IC too.
looking forward to seeing you post about them...thats awesome your 3D is shooting like that after what happened..I had
anxiety just looking at the pictures of it in the press...kudos to you for posting the good bad and the ugly


----------



## Gruder (Feb 19, 2016)

ontarget7 said:


> I’ve shot it and I like what Hoyt did to their Hybrid cam. I just prefer the Evolve cam bows so it’s all PSE for me in 2018.
> Stealth
> Xpedite
> Perform X
> ...


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

bigbucks170 said:


> Ontarget I hate the color of Vegas face targets, I just can not focus as good ..I like 5 spot targets so much better, love field
> archery and those three bows Stealth Xpedite Perform X 3D are my favorites, I plan to get them and keep my Decree IC too.
> looking forward to seeing you post about them...thats awesome your 3D is shooting like that after what happened..I had
> anxiety just looking at the pictures of it in the press...kudos to you for posting the good bad and the ugly


I’m fortunate that the colors between the 5 spot and Vegas face really don’t bother me. 
Just have really never taken the time to dial in a freestyle setup. Really looking forward to this over the long haul. 
So many contributing factors with a freestyle setup to gain the most out of them and it’s time I dive into them all to see how forgiving and accurate I can be. 
Waiting on a sight, then need to narrow down a scope, as well as lens power and type of sight picture I’m wanting for the different applications 

This one was a close call for sure with that limb and trying not to bend the cam that got stuck. Can’t believe it held us like it did. Will definitely be a peace of mind when the new ones show up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Ontarget, out of curiosity, what is your process for dialing in pin float?


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Thank you for posting this. Fortunately I've never had the occasion to take cams out of a bow where I didn't have other things to do (like change string/cables), so I've always let the bow down. Seeing this incident insures that I'm *never* going to try to take the axles out of the bow while it is under tension!


----------



## EnginChuck (Jun 23, 2017)

Whoa! Bad News!


----------



## Grim_Rieper_73 (Apr 13, 2011)

That Really SUCKS!!!
Sadly i have seen and heard of this happening too often. Especially on the new beyond parallel bows. I know it is a bit of an expense but the Ultra Lock adapters from LCA really make a world of difference when pressing these bows. There is NO way that a bow can slip out!


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

Padgett said:


> As important as shimming cams really is to tuning a variety of bows sooner or later the bow companies are going to design a simple way to adjust this similar to doing your windage on a good sight. That way you don't have to pull the axles and can just move the cam left or right with the turn of a allen.


I've been waiting for this for a while. It will be so nice when we have that technology. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

Changed out a set of limbs once and had the same thing happen,nothing broke or bent though. I believe its a combination of worn rubber on finger tips and seperation of limbs due to c clips being removed. It literally makes your knees weak when that bad boy lets go.


----------



## richardr1246 (Mar 28, 2010)

Yep, it’s broken! Make sure your riser is ok, too. I wrecked limbs on my bowtech guardian by doing a weight check. I cried! Someone said that’s the only thing that helps. Didn’t work. Good luck!


----------



## *archer* (Oct 28, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D . Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


Sorry man. 


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## *archer* (Oct 28, 2010)

ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D . Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


It's a good reminder to those who have done it for years that these beyond parallel limb bows are fickle in the press.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

tirving said:


> I've been waiting for this for a while. It will be so nice when we have that technology.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


Im sure this technology already exists. Its called , planned consumerism, to with hold advanced technology. Wouldnt be that hard to thread the axles partially from each direction, to allow torque adjustments from either side.


----------



## JeffS (Sep 15, 2003)

I have 3 last chance presses (Deluxe power press, regular press, and XBow Press). We use the all the time for installing strings, peeps, putting in twists, etc... on bows that work with a finger press. However, we also have the Specialty Pro Press that is our main press that is used for most service work. For any beyond parallel bows, newer hoyts, any service work that requires the axles to be taken out or the bow to be completed disassembled/reassembled, the Pro Press is what we use. Rock solid and totally secure plus you don't have to remove the bow to utilize their draw board attachment. Saves a lot of time when setting up a bow. For years when it was just me in my business, I only had my Last Chance presses and never had an issue on bows that work with a finger press, but now that I have employees and I'm not there all the time to handle all of the press work, I decided to invest in the Pro Press to provide a system that was completely safe and secure for them so that they would never have to be put in a risky position while working on customer bows.


----------



## Fdale's Finest (Oct 19, 2007)

ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D . Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


Fear of something like this happening is exactly why I take the whole bow down when shimming or replacing cams. Seeing this makes me think maybe I should upgrade from my ez press to a either the Bow-A Constrictore or the Specialty Archery press. 

Sorry to see this happen to you but at least it was your own bow and not someone else's.


----------



## tirving (Nov 3, 2013)

crakdanok said:


> Im sure this technology already exists. Its called , planned consumerism, to with hold advanced technology. Wouldnt be that hard to thread the axles partially from each direction, to allow torque adjustments from either side.


That sounds "conspiracy-ish". Threaded axels sound like a possible solution although the threads would probably wear out the limb holes a bit. With the amount of pressure, glide, movement, and precision required, I am not sure the right solution exists, even though the technology does. 

Lefty archer in the PNW


----------



## lamby66 (Jun 10, 2015)

JeffS said:


> I have 3 last chance presses (Deluxe power press, regular press, and XBow Press). We use the all the time for installing strings, peeps, putting in twists, etc... on bows that work with a finger press. However, we also have the Specialty Pro Press that is our main press that is used for most service work. For any beyond parallel bows, newer hoyts, any service work that requires the axles to be taken out or the bow to be completed disassembled/reassembled, the Pro Press is what we use. Rock solid and totally secure plus you don't have to remove the bow to utilize their draw board attachment. Saves a lot of time when setting up a bow. For years when it was just me in my business, I only had my Last Chance presses and never had an issue on bows that work with a finger press, but now that I have employees and I'm not there all the time to handle all of the press work, I decided to invest in the Pro Press to provide a system that was completely safe and secure for them so that they would never have to be put in a risky position while working on customer bows.


Ontarget7, that really sucks, but i am glad it was not worse. 

Quick question for my curiosity.. why were you shimming the cams on a PSE? The split control cable and Las system sort of make that pointless. (At least on my pse it did) just wondering is all.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## wilkinsonk (Nov 23, 2014)

lamby66 said:


> Ontarget7, that really sucks, but i am glad it was not worse.
> 
> Quick question for my curiosity.. why were you shimming the cams on a PSE? The split control cable and Las system sort of make that pointless. (At least on my pse it did) just wondering is all.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


Post 99: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1106653287

Sent from my XT1635-02 using Tapatalk


----------



## Smeagol (Apr 18, 2006)

I really like the “grooves” that Mathews puts on the tip of their bows. The fingers from the LCA press fits right into those things. Helps me not be so nervous when pressing my bows. 

Sorry it happened to you! Be safe!


----------



## crakdanok (Sep 4, 2005)

tirving said:


> That sounds "conspiracy-ish". Threaded axels sound like a possible solution although the threads would probably wear out the limb holes a bit. With the amount of pressure, glide, movement, and precision required, I am not sure the right solution exists, even though the technology does.
> 
> Lefty archer in the PNW


Sorry, planned obsolence. Same issue. You wouldnt thread the axle in an all thread fashion, but thread the axle through the center, atleast half way through from each side. Imagine if the iphone 6 s technology had been introduced 3 yrs before its time,,,,all the versions that came before wouldve never been bought. The money that apple wouldve never made. Like a groove on limb tips,,,,why not an ear on the press fingers. Food for thought


----------



## Diamond2 (Jul 27, 2014)

*My condolences*



ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D . Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


You are absolutely right. No matter how careful we try to be, something occasionally goes wrong. Just glad you were not injured.


----------



## madmax02 (Nov 3, 2017)

So sorry to see this happen to you....I will have nightmares!!!!!!!!


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last year it happen almost the same on my Mathews MR7. I was changing my string on the bow and on that model you have to pull out the cam. And when i was replacing the part i was pushing the pin in the hole, the hook holder was not in line and the the limb went out of the hook. It slam on sealing and blow out my neon light. Had no damage on the bow and no wound on me. Luky me. Now i have to be more carefull.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

this is why I never pull axles on split limb bows while pressed with fingertip presses.


----------



## tialloydragon (Mar 14, 2013)

caspian said:


> this is why I never pull axles on split limb bows while pressed with fingertip presses.


How do you do it? Remove the cables and relax the limbs entirely?

Sent from my Moto G (5) Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

This is why I love my x press. Had to get one to work on my Barnsdale shoot through & haven't looked back. Mine is the earlier non pro model. Only press I would ever upgrade to would be the Specialty archery press. Similar design to the x press pro but with spring loaded lugs that prevent the limbs doing exactly what happened to you. 
The X-Press doesn't rely on the limb tips being it's only point of contact & so therefore the bow is less likely to rock or slide in the fingers whilst being worked on. 
Also the x-press & Specialty press are better for full takedowns especially on non parallel limb bows like Hoyt xt2000 limb bows, Prime, Single limb Elites etc etc. 
The x style press works with the direction of the limb as it curves as you let the bow out or in. The LCA style press can slip when doing a total take down & worse can send the load straight down the limb & limb pocket when beginning to re assemble a bow. 
I have had both press designs & I can tell you from first hand experience the loading is very VERY noticeable. 
Wish I had videos to show for any non believers. 
Not much help to the orig OP but may help people who haven't bought or built a press yet


----------



## C.D.T (Nov 26, 2012)

crakdanok said:


> Sorry, planned obsolence. Same issue. You wouldnt thread the axle in an all thread fashion, but thread the axle through the center, atleast half way through from each side. Imagine if the iphone 6 s technology had been introduced 3 yrs before its time,,,,all the versions that came before wouldve never been bought. The money that apple wouldve never made. Like a groove on limb tips,,,,why not an ear on the press fingers. Food for thought


Specialty Archery Press has spring loaded ears for this exact reason


----------



## Robinhood-3 (Dec 14, 2017)

Glad it worked out, could've been disastrous!


----------



## Wolf357 (Feb 19, 2017)

*What brand of press?*



ontarget7 said:


> Only reason I'm even posting this is just to show you it can happen to anyone. Been doing this along time and have never had a limb slip out of my fingers like this. Just changing the shimming configuration and I completely screwed the pooch on this one. Not sure how it slipped away from the finger but know I have know idea how to back the press off safely.
> 
> Even worse is I'm going to need new limbs and cams more than likely on my brand new Perform X 3D . Looks like it will be out of commission for awhile.
> 
> ...


I'm curious, what brand of press are you using?


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

^^^The most popular press on the planet, Last Chance Archery.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just a reminder to everyone 

This is not an issue with the EZ Press and completely my fault for being complacent pressing thousands of bows over the years. 

A simple adjustment to the fingers to insure more contact to the surface of the limbs and proper alignment for the limbs to have even pressure from one to another so the axle could slide out easier would have prevented this. 

This above is exactly what I did to continue the cam spacer configuration change to the same bow with no issue.

Considering how many bows I have pressed in this EZ Press I am still completely confident in moving forward. I myself, just need to slow down to insure each step is done properly. 
It’s by far not my first rodeo but at the same time, it’s quite easy to become complacent 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NY Yankee (Aug 14, 2017)

I'm very sorry that happened to you. I had an "old school" compound blow up on me like that long ago. One of the reasons I hate compounds.


----------



## ken Johnson (Apr 5, 2007)

Sorry to see this happen to any one. That's way our nite hawk press clamps to the limbs. No surprises.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

ken Johnson said:


> Sorry to see this happen to any one. That's way our nite hawk press clamps to the limbs. No surprises.


So your suggestion is to use your press they won't approve of?


----------



## tote (Mar 29, 2013)

I just came across this post. Thank you for posting it!
I've always done my shims with the strings off and completely relaxed because the thought of doing it in the press scares the heck out of me and I know how my luck runs.
This post will definitely make me more aware of what I am doing with my bow in the press. 
Sometimes I get too comfortable doing things I've done hundreds of times.
Thank you again for posting.


----------



## kicker338 (Nov 30, 2008)

Dale_B1 said:


> So your suggestion is to use your press they won't approve of?


Better to use an unapproved press with no surprise than an approved one with surprise. By the way I've had the same thing happen as ontarget and for the same reason as him , never with the nitehawk
though. For me when pulling axles with the bow pressed it will be pressed with the clamped on hawk press, I like security.


----------



## MDJB12 (Jul 15, 2011)

This is why you should only remove axles/cams/shims etc. with the bow relaxed and out of the press. Completely avoidable if you take the time to do it right and don't cut corners.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

It’s easily done in the press, have done thousands while in the press with no issues. 

It’s being complacent that caused it to do this. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ShootingABN! (Nov 1, 2005)

And thanks for sharing again. It just shows if it can happen to a professional it can happen to any of us. Stay focused.




ontarget7 said:


> It’s easily done in the press, have done thousands while in the press with no issues.
> 
> It’s being complacent that caused it to do this.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## frog gigger (May 4, 2007)

MDJB12 said:


> This is why you should only remove axles/cams/shims etc. with the bow relaxed and out of the press. Completely avoidable if you take the time to do it right and don't cut corners.


I just wonder how much the consumer is willing to pay the shop, or what is a fair price, to do a complete teardown, just to swap a shim.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

Well someone has to say it. Should have used a knighthawk.


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I see Ken beat me to the punch. But when he is right what can you say?


----------



## FoggDogg (Jul 9, 2002)

ontarget7,

How did you get it out of the press? Thanks.


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

FoggDogg said:


> ontarget7,
> 
> How did you get it out of the press? Thanks.


Combination of the ratchet strap and a screwdriver for leverage to get the limb back over. 

Amazingly, other than a few scuffs the limbs and cams were ok 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Did you get the new limbs and cams Shane? I haven’t read your timing thread on this bow yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ontarget7 (Dec 30, 2009)

Larry brown said:


> Did you get the new limbs and cams Shane? I haven’t read your timing thread on this bow yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, 
Believe it or not still shooting it with the original limbs and cams. 

Taking my time getting this one really dialed in for a freestyle setup. Stab angles, weight distribution, lens power, clarifier options, holding weight, draw length etc. 

Will give a rundown when I get done with fine tuning everything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

Have you shot last years PSE target bows? I am wanting to get a evolve 35 for hunting and 3D and may try the PSE target from last year to save some money. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wasatch-Vectrix (Nov 27, 2012)

That pic hurts my heart! That Sucks! Sorry man!


----------

